# pensacola beach pier 5-18



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

i will be headed out in about an hour, hoping to see some live bait. can anyone give me a quick report before i leave? how are the spanish and kings running?
Thanks


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

The have already landed a king this morning. Don't know about the bait


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Hardtails were the only bait out there a few days ago.....good luck
Fairpoint


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Ditto on that hardtails being the only bait - and they're averaging about a pound and a half!


----------

